# new warn pro pivot



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

anyone order one. new design for provantage plow. supposed to
lock in at any angle. wont work with the old style plows. not priced
too bad . to bad i dont have the provantage setup. 50 inches is
too wide for walks in my area.


----------

